# Converting Aau To Ibu



## MitchDudarko (21/6/12)

Hey everyone,

Got a recipe here for a UK IPA which calls for 12 - 16 AAU as a bittering addition..

Does anyone know how to convert AAU to IBU? 

It calls for Northern Brewer as a bittering hop, the bag I have is 9.6%AA

I hope that's enough info for someone to help me out...

Mitch


----------



## seamad (21/6/12)

AAU = Weight (oz) X %AA
14 = W X 9.6
W =1.45 oz
@40g

cheers
sean


----------



## sponge (21/6/12)

Learn something new every day...

Hadn't seen AAU, but assumed it had something to do with their %

Just looking at that though, isnt that a rediculously small hop addition?


Sponge



EDIT: just realised it was in oz not g's.... now i feel a right old fool.


----------

